# What Happened To The Iphone App?



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 30, 2015)

It was awesome. I go to download it and it's no longer available? This site is so hard to navigate mobile. If it were mobile friendly I wouldn't care about the App. What happened?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 30, 2015)

They got rid of the app months ago. The newest site is supposed to be browser friendly but I don't like it either.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 17, 2015)

SuchaLady said:


> They got rid of the app months ago. The newest site is supposed to be browser friendly but I don't like it either.


Thanks for responding. That really sucks :/


----------



## smores (Aug 17, 2015)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Thanks for responding. That really sucks :/



It does.


----------



## pattyr5 (Aug 30, 2015)

smores said:


> It does.



Yep. I am hardly posting anymore because it's a pain.


----------

